# LIMA en fotografías



## migöl

Bueno aquí el thread prometido con mi viaje a Lima:

Así empezó mi viaje en el aeropuerto de Frankfurt y en este avión:










el primer día lo más impactante cuando uno ve esto despúes de años, con el tiempo uno se acostumbra:










ni bien llegué a Lima encotre esta foto en la biblioteca de la casa:










aquí una vista panorámica de Lima. A la izquierda se ve la torre de Lima , a la derecha al fondo el Westin y el capital










esta linda iglesia cuyo nombre no conozco:










desde el morro solar:










las barriadas en primer plano y la ciudad moderna al fondo:










el cronos desde raul ferrero:










Ahora mi primer paseo por el centro que di durante mi estadía























































aqui este edificio aun no completamente pintado:


----------



## migöl

y aqui sigo desde la torre esta en la av Abancay frente al hueco:










la plaza san martin


----------



## migöl

y ahora las partes modernas:


----------



## migöl

el skyline de Gamarra :nuts::lol:










lima desde la Victoria hasta el centro:










las barriadas cerca de San Isidro










mala cualidad pero es desde san isidro:










un megazoom un poco borroso hno:




























imaginense desde aqui la segunda torre:










de regreso al centro 










anocheciendo:




























civilizando a los peruanos que casi nunca respetan la luz roja:










plaza san martin casi de noche:










la torre de Lima de noche:



















el skyline de san isidro:




























y ahora miraflores, esta foto la tome desde el estacionamiento de Saga, donde un mediocre policia me prohibió la toma de fotos y ni en la gerencia me quizieron dar la razón así que.....














































pues así que vi esta torre y decidí ir a almorzar ahí:


----------



## Inkandrew9

Popularmente se le conoce como "La Cùpula", pero en realidad su nombre es Iglesia del Sagrado Corazòn de Marìa.


----------



## Inkandrew9

Muy buena foto, la Plaza Sn Martìn y parte de La Colmena desde un àngulo poco fotografiado, o en todo caso ... recièn fotografiado:


----------



## migöl

ahora san isidro soleado:












un día claro sobre lima










mucho tráfico:


----------



## migöl

esta foto me hizo acordar a esa foto que no sé quien puso con el metropolitano y todo salió igual!


----------



## migöl




----------



## Chris_ALOR

Que tal paseo, demasiado buenas tus fotos Migol... y sobre todo las fotos son de perspectivas nunca antes vistas, un excelente trabajo. :applause::applause:


----------



## neo3102

exelentes fotos Migol !! muy buenas tomas yo tambien dentro de poco irè a tomar fotos a mi lima querida despues de 5 años ... dime la camara que usas no es una Nikon serie d ??


----------



## ykarus

un orgasmo visual :cheers:


----------



## Oscar10

*Lima es muy fotogenica, casi todas las fotos tienen un angulo nuevo para fotografiar, excelentes tus fotos Migol. 

Esta foto me gusto mucho, no se porque.*


----------



## migöl

y manana se vienen más!


----------



## migöl

neo3102 said:


> exelentes fotos Migol !! muy buenas tomas yo tambien dentro de poco irè a tomar fotos a mi lima querida despues de 5 años ... dime la camara que usas no es una Nikon serie d ??


noooo pensaba comprarme una, pero no queria arriesgarme ya que en Peru siempre hay que tener cuidado con las camaras, si fuera una serie D uy mis fotos tubiesen mejor calidad... 
la mia es una coolpix!


----------



## koko cusco

los ángulos son geniales ... nuevas tomas que nunca ví de Lima...


----------



## neo3102

migöl said:


> noooo pensaba comprarme una, pero no queria arriesgarme ya que en Peru siempre hay que tener cuidado con las camaras, si fuera una serie D uy mis fotos tubiesen mejor calidad...
> la mia es una coolpix!


pero es una nikon inconfundible calidad de sus fotos ... eso es lo malo llevar una camara grande es arriesgado .. pero tienes razon con D90 y esos angulos las fotos saldrian expectaculares pero con tus tomas has exprimido al maximo la camara .. !!

dejame felicitarte por las tremendas fotos saludos


----------



## Alexei27

Wow, muy buenas fotos Migöl.


----------



## 5mentarios

Oscar10 said:


> *Lima es muy fotogenica, casi todas las fotos tienen un angulo nuevo para fotografiar, excelentes tus fotos Migol.
> 
> Esta foto me gusto mucho, no se porque.*


^^ 
Debe ser porque no habían telarañas de cable desde esa perspectiva :lol:


----------



## Pierce

Pero que buenas fotografias.


----------



## lookinflowers

wow! porfa ponlas un poco mas grandes.. seria geenial


----------



## mkografo

que buenas foto kay:


----------



## andre91

Que buenas fotos migöl :applause:, hay angulos que nunca vi de Lima, sin duda esta ciudad tiene mucho potencial


----------



## Exrexnotex

Muy buenas fotos! De lo mejor que he visto ultimamente.


----------



## sebvill

Excelentes fotos migol, ya nos habias adelantado algunas por aqui y por alla pero hay unos ángulos nuevos bien pajas.


----------



## jjrge96

Te pasastee!!!!!!!!


----------



## luisinho81

Excelente fotos, Migol. Ojala pronto la empresa responsable de la energia electrica, pueda hacer subterraneo todo su tendido electrico; asi le cambiaria la cara a las ciudades.


----------



## ZandoKan

excelente recopilacion migol :applause:
se nota que te has dado un tour bien surtido en Lima :cheers:
angulos nunca antes vistos, juegos de sombras increibles, muchos cables cruzando el paisaje :bash: ,.... en fin, como dijeron, un orgasmo visual :lol: kay:
esperamos mas fotos


----------



## Skypiura

Que Fotos!!! buen recorrido.


----------



## fayo

lindas fotos, recopilando casi todas las zonas de lima, a excepcion del golf de san isidro y algunas nuevas zonas de lima q se encuentra en magdalena, pueblo libre, san miguel y jesus maria....

ojala se pueda ver mas fotos migol.


----------



## Massilia10

Exellentes tus fotos !


----------



## Oscar10

lookinflowers said:


> wow! porfa ponlas un poco mas grandes.. seria geenial


*Mas grandes no, aparte que sobrecarga el thread, se lo piratean. :lol:*


----------



## JmC3dmodelator

nooo es demasiado, que bueenas fotos!! angulos nunca antes vistos :applause: excelente trabajo!!


----------



## migöl

y como dije aquí más fotos :


----------



## migöl




----------



## migöl




----------



## migöl

Esta foto en un futuro será la mejor foto para mostrar la modernidad de Lima, una postal 



















que mini se ve el ex banco nuevo mundo aquí!




























esta me encanta, quien pensaría que es Barranco


----------



## migöl

Ahora mis ultimas fotos que llegue a tomar, ya con el edificio rimac pintado:










torre de lima pintada:




























el interbank una construcción muy bella:




























bueno tomar desde aquí una foto es como decir robenme la camara, pero por suerte no paso nada 




























esta fotos seria para publicarlas en libros:











esta me parece impactante, no se puede negar mas de la mitad de lima son barriadas:










un gran zoom:



















san juan delurigancho, bonito desde arriba pero ya sabemos como es desde abajo 










regresando a La Molina:





































bueno una que no puede faltar, el estadio más grande del Peru y uno de los más grandes del mundo!


----------



## migöl

la jungla de cables de gamarra:










y no podía irme del Perú sin ver la serie con más ranking del Perú... me encanta por cierto:










esta me salio borrosa 



















y visitando a unos amigos en la rica vicky pude sacar estas tomas.... :lol:


----------



## migöl

bueno y no hay que olvidar la toma maestra 










y mi conejo jajajaj










por mi casa, como ven ni las mejores zonas se salvan de estos cableado horrendos de la ciudad.










Conclusión de este viaje, pese que Lima esta muy atrasado en muchos sentidos es única y según mi opinión la mejor ciudad del mundo! Lo que falta es educar a sus pobladores y así algún día Lima cambiará completamente!!!!


----------



## migöl

lookinflowers said:


> wow! porfa ponlas un poco mas grandes.. seria geenial


dime cuales quieres más grandes te las puedo enviar via e-mail, hace mucho me diste tu e-mail...


----------



## alibiza_1014

Impactantes tus fotos Migol, muchas gracias por compartirlas. La verdad que nos has mostrado un poquito de todo de nuestra querida Lima limon y donde se nota claramente las diferencias increibles de esta bella ciudad. Para mi eso es lo interesante de la ciudad, hay un poquito de todo y para todos. La gran diferencia que siempre notamos los que vivimos en paises "del primer mundo" por mucho tiempo es que al regresar a nuestra querida tierra, salta a la vista ese increible contraste que hay entre las diferentes clases economicas y sociales y su entorno urbano.


----------



## migöl

Así es hablando de primer mundo, lo que me parecio casi deprimente fue la vista desde el avion arrivando a Frankfurt. Aquí no existira la pobreza, habra industria, seguridad y todo lo que quieras pero el clima de este país es bien feo, incluso estando en Lima que era invierno la pase mejor que muchos de mis amigos aqui en Alemania donde el verano estuvo peor que el invierno de Lima... 

para que vean como se veia cuando llegue, al fondo los rascacielos de más de 200m de altura incluso 300m... pero un frio de unos 10°C


----------



## migöl

fayo said:


> lindas fotos, recopilando casi todas las zonas de lima, a excepcion del golf de san isidro y algunas nuevas zonas de lima q se encuentra en magdalena, pueblo libre, san miguel y jesus maria....
> 
> ojala se pueda ver mas fotos migol.












esto es magdalena creo? 









aqui algo de jesus maria










y bueno si me da un poco de colera que no haya podido tomar fotos de san miguel, ya que las dos veces que fui no lleve mi camara porque tampoco es la zona más segura de Lima... además queda muy lejos de la molina. Y jesus maria pues lo que es lo nuevo tampoco me alcanzo el tiempo...


----------



## Oscar10

*Tremendas fotos, me gustaron mucho.

Me quedo con esta, ese cielo es unico.*


----------



## J Block

Están muy buenas las fotos. 



migöl said:


> las barriadas en primer plano y la ciudad moderna al fondo:


Una corrección: Esa no es ninguna barriada. Ese es uno de los sectores más antiguos de Chorrillos, dotado de casonas republicanas muy bonitas y algunos restaurantes. Es una zona bastante pintoresca e inclusive invita a recorrerla, sobretodo la zona más pegada al malecón y la plazuela. 

Saludos.


----------



## jjrge96

Qué lindas tus fotos:applause:


----------



## Orrantino

Bravo!!! :cheers1:


----------



## koko cusco

que fuertes contrastes tiene lima pero en fín... Pero al fín y al cabo esa es la verdadera Lima...

QUe bien que se la muestre tal cual...

Buen thread


----------



## win_fernando

HOLA

ante todo, quiero felicitarte, eres un LUJO! 

me gusto mucho la dedicacion y el tiempo que t tomaste para la tomar las fotos, eso amerita una muy justificada felicitacion.

las fotos de noche de SAN ISIDRO para mi las mejores, y la postal del C.F. el mejor que hay!

x otro lado una pregunta , pudo diferir que vives en la molina, entonces nose si te has percado (bueno de hexo que si), de un mega edificio contruido en el cerro de entre la molina y surco,,, para mi el mejor edificio de departamentos de LIMA y de hecho una de las mejores contrucciones del PERU. por ahi veo una zona dinamica de edificios altos, PERO NUNCA HE VISTO FOTOS DE EL, QUIZA TENGAS UNA FOTO X AHI ,, es un edificio super alto construido a medio cerro, se le aprecia de la JAVIER PRADO x el ovalo monitor se le aprecia muy bien ,, ES UNO MUY ANCHO, ALTO, Y MUY HERMOSO QUE LA VERDAD TAPA ESE CERRO POCO AGRACIADO QUE DIVIDE LA MOLINA DE SURCO... si puedes subir una foto de el te agradeceria... x cierto la zona se llama GOLf si no me equivoxco..

UN SALUDO GRACIAS


----------



## migöl

win_fernando said:


> x otro lado una pregunta , pudo diferir que vives en la molina, entonces nose si te has percado (bueno de hexo que si), de un mega edificio contruido en el cerro de entre la molina y surco,,, p


te refieres al edificio de la derecha que se ve en esta foto?


----------



## Germinal

Estimado Migol, has sabido retratar a Lima con todos sus contrastes, pero por encima de todo, con esa hermosura inescrutable que se siente por esta increible ciudad.
En verdad es uno de los hilos mas hermosos y honestos que he visto sobre nuestra preciosa ciudad de Lima.
Muchas gracias y salud :cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## win_fernando

migöl said:


> te refieres al edificio de la derecha que se ve en esta foto?


EXACTO. una frontal seria LA VIDA"!"""!!!!! 


x cierto q bonito diseño de este edificio, siempre lo admiro cuando paso a diario x ahi ,,, ESA ZONA MUY WENA!


----------



## migöl

Bueno esta la tome casí desde mi casa, más fotos no le tome al edificio ya que a mí no me parece tan tan bonito, además es dificil tomarle fotos al menos que estes frente o en el mismo lugar del golf de camacho.










tuve que trabajar la foto porque habia un cable negro muy grande y feo.


----------



## win_fernando

migöl said:


> Bueno esta la tome casí desde mi casa, más fotos no le tome al edificio ya que a mí no me parece tan tan bonito, además es dificil tomarle fotos al menos que estes frente o en el mismo lugar del golf de camacho.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tuve que trabajar la foto porque habia un cable negro muy grande y feo.


ESTE ES!!!!! , pues GRACIAS!

y discrepo contigo en este punto, porque para mi es EL SR EDIFICIO! ese no es su angulo, me comprometo a subir fotos de este GALAN" pues para mi es fue todo un desafio su contruccion , demasiado lindo y magestuoso!


----------



## win_fernando

OTRA VEZ FELICITACIONES! Y GRACIAS X ESTE ORGASMO VISUAL!

lo olvidaba, gracias x haber trabajado ese cable, sale incompleta la torre, pero tu trabajo es DEMAS BUENO!


----------



## TheMilkOfSorrow

Muy Buenas Fotos....Congrats!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lookinflowers

migöl said:


> dime cuales quieres más grandes te las puedo enviar via e-mail, hace mucho me diste tu e-mail...


En serio???:banana:
Es que estan buenisimas migöl exelentes fotos 1000 gracias!


----------



## migöl

lookinflowers said:


> En serio???:banana:
> Es que estan buenisimas migöl exelentes fotos 1000 gracias!


en serio que lo del email? o que te puedo mandar fotos? bueno las dos cosas.! te las mando en tamano original, osea 8 megas...


----------



## lookinflowers

migöl said:


> esto es magdalena creo?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aqui algo de jesus maria
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> y bueno si me da un poco de colera que no haya podido tomar fotos de san miguel, ya que las dos veces que fui no lleve mi camara porque tampoco es la zona más segura de Lima... además queda muy lejos de la molina. Y jesus maria pues lo que es lo nuevo tampoco me alcanzo el tiempo...


Oye migöl una preguntita exactamente donde es que se encuentra esta iglesia? ya que nunca antes la he visto... muy bonita por cierto me recuerda mucho a una tambien frente a un parque en guayaquil ecuador


----------



## Linguine

^^

nice photos.....:cheers:


----------



## migöl

*Mi video en San Isidro*


----------



## Poligono

Se me dio por entrar y puedo decir que fue un enorme gusto, muy buenas fotos.


----------



## migöl

*Lima!*

un videito más de la ciudad:


----------



## migöl

win_fernando said:


> OTRA VEZ FELICITACIONES! Y GRACIAS X ESTE ORGASMO VISUAL!
> 
> lo olvidaba, gracias x haber trabajado ese cable, sale incompleta la torre, pero tu trabajo es DEMAS BUENO!


----------



## Maipo Valley

me encantó el thread.


----------



## JmC3dmodelator

A mi tambièn, una pregunta Migol, veo que muchas tomas las has hecho desde edificios còmo le haces para entrar y subir? eres conocido de alguien o como es? ,porque en mi viaje a Lima tambièn quisiera tener esos lugares privilegiados para sacar buenas fotos :yes:, Saludos.


----------



## migöl

JmC3dmodelator said:


> A mi tambièn, una pregunta Migol, veo que muchas tomas las has hecho desde edificios còmo le haces para entrar y subir? eres conocido de alguien o como es? ,porque en mi viaje a Lima tambièn quisiera tener esos lugares privilegiados para sacar buenas fotos :yes:, Saludos.


Bueno depende, a veces son restaurantes caros, otras veces te haces como si estuvieras hospedado en el hotel, o inventas asuntos que tienes que hacer, porque eso sí, no es como en Europa que puedes entrar a los hoteles de lujo así no estes hospedado o vayas a comer, o como en Frankfurt que puedes subir a muchos rascacielos así por así...... pero te dire que no me dejaron entrar a todos los edificios que quería... por ejemplo quize subir a la torre de Lima pero mi escusa no me sirvio porque habian trasladado las oficinas que supuestamente queria visitar a otro lado... pero entre sin tener conocidos...


----------



## win_fernando

migöl said:


>


MIGOL gracias x haberte tomado el tiempo y molestia de tomarle fotos a este edifcio q es poco valorado, pero es una joyita en un cerro.... opinion personal!, x cierto esa zona ya es una gama de buenos edifcios nada explotados para un bun skyline.

un fuerte abrazo , GRACIAS! exelente pik°


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks

muy buenas fotos
Interesante poder apreciar los contrastes en Lima. Sin embargo me parece que en muchas zonas, el problema mas que de pobreza es de estetica.


----------



## JmC3dmodelator

migöl said:


> Bueno depende, a veces son restaurantes caros, otras veces te haces como si estuvieras hospedado en el hotel, o inventas asuntos que tienes que hacer, porque eso sí, no es como en Europa que puedes entrar a los hoteles de lujo así no estes hospedado o vayas a comer, o como en Frankfurt que puedes subir a muchos rascacielos así por así...... pero te dire que no me dejaron entrar a todos los edificios que quería... por ejemplo quize subir a la torre de Lima pero mi escusa no me sirvio porque habian trasladado las oficinas que supuestamente queria visitar a otro lado... pero entre sin tener conocidos...


Gracias por la respuesta, ya verè que invento , al ùnico restaurante que he subido con vista panoramica en Lima es el que estaba en el edificio de Ripley...tengo unas ganas de subirme al Chocavento, a la torre de Lima y algùn otro edificio con buenos àngulos!.


----------



## Limanidad

Excelentes fotos Migöl


----------



## migöl

La curvas del Westin :cheers:


----------



## capullana

EXCELENTES FOTOS!!


----------



## koko cusco

chevere la última MIGOl desde donde la tomaste?... parece que fué a través de un vidrio no?? o me equivoco


----------



## migöl

koko cusco said:


> chevere la última MIGOl desde donde la tomaste?... parece que fué a través de un vidrio no?? o me equivoco


no fue a través de la neblina de Lima, en la foto original no se distingue casí nada, por eso esta así de trabajada para que se vean los edificios, la tome desde el cerro san cristobal a unos 7 a 8 km de San Isidro.


----------



## migöl

Viendo esta foto, aquí les presento el skyline más dinámico de la ciudad de Lima, mejor que el de san Isidro ya que tienes más edificios, pero los de san Isidro mejor disenio y más altos:










http://commondatastorage.googleapis.com/static.panoramio.com/photos/original/41486575.jpg


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks

excelentes estas dos ultimas fotos migol


----------



## Victor23peru

las pics estan bravazas ^^ como siempre :cheers:


----------



## Oscar10

*Que buenos zoom.*


----------



## lima~limon

Tu fotos están buenísimas Migol!


----------



## migöl

Barranco 






















































esta es una parte del centro financiero, que con el zoom parece un centro financiero de una ciudad muy pobre: 









aquí tome fotos sin saber que la zona es peligrosa, por suerte no paso nada


----------



## eklips

^^ Que zona es? Esto me paso a mi tambien unas veces


----------



## migöl

eklips said:


> ^^ Que zona es? Esto me paso a mi tambien unas veces


esa es por la av la colmena (asi creo que se llama) por donde estaba el hotel crillon, esa es un antro de drogadictos, despues de tomar la ultima foto al voltearme vi unos cuantos tirados por ahi, hasta huele a droga a veces


----------



## cesium

^^

Son la Av. Wilson, el Jr. Quilca (donde está el edificio con el mural pintado me parece que es donde funciona la discoteca antro "El Averno) y el Jr. Rufino Torrico en los alerededores de La Colmena efectivamente una zona media maleada.

saludos


----------



## migöl

cesium said:


> ^^
> 
> Son la Av. Wilson, el Jr. Quilca (donde está el edificio con el mural pintado me parece que es donde funciona la discoteca antro "El Averno) y el Jr. Rufino Torrico en los alerededores de La Colmena efectivamente una zona media maleada.
> 
> saludos


ahi esta bien descrito.... !!! sino que de calles con la justa sé como se llama la calle donde yo vivo en Lima....


----------



## rasogu

cesium said:


> ^^
> 
> Son la Av. Wilson, el Jr. Quilca (donde está el edificio con el mural pintado me parece que es donde funciona la discoteca antro "El Averno) y el Jr. Rufino Torrico en los alerededores de La Colmena efectivamente una zona media maleada.
> 
> saludos





migöl said:


> ahi esta bien descrito.... !!! sino que de calles con la justa sé como se llama la calle donde yo vivo en Lima....


Quilca no es tan maleada y esa calle tampoco, es mas hasta librerias populares y harta cultura subte encuentras, muy buena musica, recuerdo haber estado un par de noches por alli en el averno. y comprado un par de libros en Quilca.


----------



## cesium

rasogu said:


> Quilca no es tan maleada y esa calle tampoco, es mas hasta librerias populares y harta cultura subte encuentras, muy buena musica, recuerdo haber estado un par de noches por alli en el averno. y comprado un par de libros en Quilca.


Claro que me acuerdo, yo también he ido a comprar música a Quilca y una vez fuí a ver a Voz Propia al Averno la discoteca es un antro por dentro pero había buena música en vivo, la esquina que era maleada es Colmena con Wilson, harto pirañon.

saludos


----------



## capullana

Lima ha cambiado mucho ojalá siga para adelante.


----------



## Jorge Rojas

Porqué no derriban centrolima y construyen otra cosa, es de feo ese centro comercial, afea la zona.


----------



## migöl

inspirado por un hilo donde muestran fotos de lo feo de mexico pienso que también hay que mostrar a Lima tal y como es, ya que Lima no es Lima por lo bonito que tiene sino por las dos cosas que se ven!pobreza y riqueza:

















































































































































la parada


















































































esto ensi estaria bonito, pero muy mal cuidado



















el colmo de los colmos de las medianeras



















me he dado cuenta que el Rimac en sus buenas epocas habra sido un muy buen distrito, lleno de casas coloniales, lastima que nadie haya sabido valorar eso y las casas estan en un estado deprimente


----------



## J Block

^^ Muchos de esos lugares que muestras en las fotos no son precisamente pobres. A veces es dificil asimilar que la clase media baja limeña muchas veces viven en casas sin tarraejo, lo mismo que un porcentaje importante de la nueva clase media.


----------



## migöl

J Block said:


> ^^ Muchos de esos lugares que muestras en las fotos no son precisamente pobres. A veces es dificil asimilar que la clase media baja limeña muchas veces viven en casas sin tarraejo, lo mismo que un porcentaje importante de la nueva clase media.


Bueno entonces lo no tan bonito y lo bonito de la ciudad , y no me digas que a ti esas partes te parecen bonitas, porque bueno feas de feas tampoco son, tienen algo especial, pero no son bonitas!


----------



## Oscar10

*Oh my gosh..hno:*


----------



## Lia_01

*lo bueno, lo malo y lo feo. Viendo las fotos no veo ya esas acumulaciones de basura en las calles como se veía antes, o has tomado las fotos en la mañana después que han barrido y recogido la basura?*


----------



## migöl

Lia_01 said:


> *lo bueno, lo malo y lo feo. Viendo las fotos no veo ya esas acumulaciones de basura en las calles como se veía antes, o has tomado las fotos en la mañana después que han barrido y recogido la basura?*


las fotos son de medio día (como casi todas las que tome, ya que de temprano estaba aun durminendo :lol, y esas acumulaciones de basura ya no se ven, antes por ejemplo la parada era un basural, ahora ya no....


----------



## Inkandrew9

Subir al Cerro Sn cristobal y mirar desde allì Lima es darse un buen baño de agua helada y entender que hay mucho por hacer.


----------



## andre91

En esas ultimas panorámicas que ha mostrado migöl, el cambio seria radical si solo se tarrajearan las casas.


----------



## andre91

Por ejemplo en esta foto, imagínense todas esas casa pintadas de colores claros y con el centro financiero de fondo, obviamente el panorama seria otro.
Algún día ocurrirá.


migöl said:


>


----------



## migöl

pero decirles que tarrajeen sus casas..... nadie lo haria,,, apuesto que en este foro uno que otro debe de tener una pared tambien no tarrajeada...


----------



## Oscar10

*Deberían prohibirse, al menos en Lima es una invasión de paneles, que aparte de contaminar la visión, distrae demasiado al conductor, es insoportable.

Muy buenas las fotos, Lima sin esos cables se vería mucho mejor.*


----------



## Victor23peru

Oscar10 said:


> *Deberían prohibirse, al menos en Lima es una invasión de paneles, que aparte de contaminar la visión, distrae demasiado al conductor, es insoportable.
> 
> Muy buenas las fotos, Lima sin esos cables se vería mucho mejor.*


idem^^


----------



## Juancho410

lookinflowers said:


> Buen trabajo migol!! buena voz sacaste esos terribles cables y esos asquerosos cartelasos que ponen por toda la ciudad que feo no? nunca antes vi una ciudad
> tanta publicidad en serio la otra vez estaba pensando en eso, y es que no vi en ninguna otra ciudad a la que fui con tanta publicidad como Lima... siempre he pensado q creca al FC no deberian haber tantos y tan grandes tapan todos los edificios bonitos y malogran el panorama y obviamente es una terrible contaminación visual.


ES CIERTO AMIGO. LAS CIUDADES PERUANAS TOOOOODAS SIN EXCEPCIÓN SE CARACTERIZAN POR ESTAR AFEADAS POR ESOS HORRENDOS CABLES AÉREOS Y LA PUBLICIDAD EN INMENSOS CARTELES Y PANELES. SIN IR MUY LEJOS TE VAS AL ECUADOR Y NO VAS A VER CABLES COMO TELARAÑAS NI PUBLICIDAD EN LAS GARNDES AVENIDAS COMO SI ESTUVIÉRAMOS EN UN MERCADO MAYORISTA. EN EL PERÚ NI LAS ZONAS RESIDENCIALES SE SALVAN DE ESTAS COSAS ESPANTOSAS. ALGO SE PUEDE HACER AL RESPECTO??????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## migöl

reviviendo mi hilo


----------



## tauser6

se nota que los edificios historicos van desapareciendo uno por uno.........¡¡¡¡¡¡
........asi solo que daran las huacas en pie..,,,,,o quien sabe¿?¿

Pd: lima es horriblemente bella.....XD


----------



## migöl

tres edificios en una foto, y con el HSBC será fenomenal esta perspectiva... eso si tuve que quitarle los cables que siempre arruimaran las fotos de lima


----------



## Gunther Doig

Deberian poner unas fotos del centro civico de los olivos que esta muy bonito y bien moderno


----------



## migöl

Gunther Doig said:


> Deberian poner unas fotos del centro civico de los olivos que esta muy bonito y bien moderno


Pronto las pondré nomas que estoy incapacitado de momento


----------



## migöl

zona buena pero los cables la ca****


----------



## Victor23peru

bravazas las pics ^^


----------



## migöl

*desde el Westin*


----------



## Victor23peru

bravazas las pics ^^


----------



## A380_luis

Muy buenas fotos, ojalá antes de que te vayas hagas una recopilación de tu estadía acá.


----------



## Oscar10

*Muy buenas fotos. *


----------



## migöl

gracias por los comentarios!!.


.. y si todavia tengo en Lima para rato, así que en Agosto, septiembre y octubre donde empieza a salir el sol con mas frecuencia tomare muchas fotos, sino que con el cielo gris no dan ganas!!


----------



## Ekeko

Gracias Migol por tus aportes


----------



## Victor23peru

migöl said:


> gracias por los comentarios!!.
> 
> 
> .. y si todavia tengo en Lima para rato, así que en Agosto, septiembre y octubre donde empieza a salir el sol con mas frecuencia tomare muchas fotos, sino que con el cielo gris no dan ganas!!


BRAVAZO HERMANO ^^ TU THREAD ES EL MEJOR KE HE VISTO EN ESTOS MESES I VALE LA PENA VISITARLO TODOOOS LOS DIAS ^^


----------



## sebvill

Me gusto la primera de esas ultimas que haz puesto. Esta buenísimo el angulo.


----------



## skycrapercity8

en San Isidro todo impeque. El centro de Miraflores esta descuidado. Y ni hablar del Jiron de la Union necesita renovarse completamente (piso, pintar fachadas, iluminarias). Y ademas colocar maceteros porque luce muy "fria" esa calle


----------



## migöl

ya me imagino esta misma toma con el edificio listo y el sol radiante.... :banana::banana:


----------



## sebvill

Buenas fotos Migol!


----------



## Lia_01

Migol, tienes fotos muy bonitas.


----------



## migöl

Gracias por los comentarios, aquí más! 




























pareciera, Nueva York... o bueno por las palmeras Singapore o L.A.











asi la vista ya no es tan bonita


----------



## migöl

las palomas siempre son un buen motivo para fotografiar





































la casa enjaulada de medianeras...



























































































el golf



















parque Kennedy el sabado!


----------



## Oscar10

*Las fotos residenciales de San Isidro están excelentes, tus fotos deberían llevar tu firma, migöl.*


----------



## sebvill

Buenas pics Migol! Felicitaciones y gracias!


----------



## Captain Morgan

Buen gusto y variedad en las fotos.
Me sumo a las felicitaciones de SEBVILL.


----------



## migöl

Gracias por los comentarios, entonces sigo 




























y awwwww miren las paredes sin tarrajeo, parece Gamarra hno:hno:




























el famoso barrio de las Lomas de al Fondo hay sitio en realidad es esto en lince:



















esta calle me encanto, pardo y aliaga se llama... es como estar paseando por Washington DC, San Francisco incluso Frankfurt...


----------



## migöl

esta foto me parece caotica!!


----------



## koko cusco

migöl said:


> y awwwww miren las paredes sin tarrajeo, parece Gamarra hno:hno:


mmm por desgracia una vista comun de todas nuestras ciudades


----------



## Oscar10

*Si en San Isidro aún se ve eso, va ser bien difícil cambiarle la cara a otros distritos.*

*Muy buenas fotos, migol. *


----------



## Dimas de Porres

Una vez me dijeron que algunos no terrajean las medianeras porque así evitan pagar algunos tributos ¿Es así? Y si así fuera, hay que modificar de modo urgente esa legislación.


----------



## alibiza_1014

Yo también te quiero felicitar Migol por tus "uptodate" pictures de Lima. Para mi especialmente que vivo en Los Angeles, desde hace muchisimos años es un deleite mirar como va cambiando nuestra ciudad, estuvé en enero de este año por alla, el tiempo se me fué muy rapido, pero si pude apreciar los cambios, aún hay mucho por hacer, pero la ciudad sigue prosperando y creciendo.


----------



## migöl

alibiza_1014 said:


> Yo también te quiero felicitar Migol por tus "uptodate" pictures de Lima. Para mi especialmente que vivo en Los Angeles, desde hace muchisimos años es un deleite mirar como va cambiando nuestra ciudad, estuvé en enero de este año por alla, el tiempo se me fué muy rapido, pero si pude apreciar los cambios, aún hay mucho por hacer, pero la ciudad sigue prosperando y creciendo.


jaja gracias... pues si cuando uno esta lejos es grato ver fotos actuales de la ciudad... y efectivamente el tiempo vuela cuando uno no quiere... igual yo vine y el tiempo volo... en 1 mes y unas semana me regreso a Alemania...

y de hecho hay muchos cambio en Lima, se podría decir que se esta poniendo al nivel internacional... pero como dices uff falta aun mucho por hacer.

Q bonito que vivas por alla, yo estuve tambien una temporada en Irvine.. cerca de Los Angeles y ustedes almenos comparando con Alemania siempre tienen buen clima...


----------



## Lia_01

Dimas de Porres said:


> Una vez me dijeron que algunos no terrajean las medianeras porque así evitan pagar algunos tributos ¿Es así? Y si así fuera, hay que modificar de modo urgente esa legislación.


Efectivamente es así, creo que son los predios municipales.

Migol, muy bonitas tus fotos. He visto una foto de una paloma, bien que la hayas fotografiado ya que las pobres han sido satanizadas últimamente, con esto de que una sóla persona, (en un país de millones de habitantes) dicen que ha muerto por respirar un hongo en las heces pulverizadas de palomas, qué raro, nunca se había escuchado una cosa así, ni en ninguna parte del mundo, en fin...


----------



## MisteryWorld

migöl said:


> Gracias por los comentarios, aquí más!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pareciera, Nueva York... o bueno por las palmeras Singapore o L.A.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asi la vista ya no es tan bonita


que buena tanda gracias San Isidro luce tan bien!!!! como que se convierte en angulos de cristal... 

Saludos


----------



## migöl

Bueno aquí una de las panoramicas que siempre pongo, esta vez actual y bueno le puse "firma" ya que de hecho veo algunos copian mis fotos 





hagan click sobre la foto para verla más grande si desean


----------



## Oscar10

*Tremenda panorámica, muy buena. *


----------



## MisteryWorld

Excelente.... skyline de cristales


----------



## koko cusco

migöl said:


> Bueno aquí una de las panoramicas que siempre pongo, esta vez actual y bueno le puse "firma" ya que de hecho veo algunos copian mis fotos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hagan click sobre la foto para verla más grande si desean


buena la foto y la firma :banana::banana::banana:


----------



## migöl

una lima bonita sin cables...











y una no tan bonita con cables


----------



## migöl

el capital con sol





































san Borja Norte



















un amigo de alemania que esta ahorita en Lima, al ver el cerro este con casas penso que era un basural... y bueno para el algo imaginable como un ser humano puede vivir así...




























la Lima bonita


----------



## migöl

este centro empresarial en caminos del inca que por primera vez veía





































desde el open plaza


----------



## migöl

*nocturnas*


----------



## El Bajopontino

Que buenas fotos.


----------



## Oscar10

*Bonitas fotos, como siempre. Ese cerro que menciona tu amigo, que distrito es?*


----------



## sebvill

El Agustino?


----------



## A380_luis

Que ni lo lea limeñito que después da todo su discurso. Excelentes fotos como siempre.


----------



## migöl

sebvill said:


> El Agustino?


es el distrito de la victoria... detrás de ese cerro hay otras casas en cerros ahi es el Agustino.... cuando uno esta entre el cerro del pino y ese que esta en el agustino la vista es impactante, ya que te sientes rodeado de esas casas.. que aunque son feas tienen algo de interesante...


----------



## migöl

más de hoy


----------



## Bonipupi

Tan solo arborizando esos cerros y pintando esas casas, luciria mucho mejor esa zona


----------



## J Block

Muy buenas las últimas fotos. El Olivar luce muy bien con sus nuevas bancas y postes ornamentales y sin el cableado aéreo.


----------



## sebvill

A380_luis said:


> Que ni lo lea limeñito que después da todo su discurso. Excelentes fotos como siempre.


:lol:


----------



## migöl

las Viñas


















































































este edificio desde este angulo parece una cara , no creen??? :lol:


----------



## koko cusco

migöl said:


>


Es el Moliplaza? sobre la Raul Ferrero creo??


----------



## migöl

koko cusco said:


> Es el Moliplaza? sobre la Raul Ferrero creo??


asi es!


----------



## Victor23peru

LO MAXIMO LIMONTA ^^ GRACIAS POR LAS PICS ^^ kuanta nostalgia


----------



## Oscar10

*Esa vista no es de Las Viñas, es La Molina Vieja. Muy buena las panorámicas.* :banana:


----------



## sebvill

Buenas fotos Migol! Es un angulo totalmente distinto. Lo unico malo es que esaba nublado, un dia con sol se veria 10 puntos. Pero igual la bruma tiene su encanto.


----------



## luchop

Buenas fotos


----------



## migöl

Las palomas que hermosas, disfrutando del sol de hoy y tomando una ducha,,,




















:bash::bash:










:bash::bash::bash:










Golf los Inkas


----------



## A380_luis

migöl eres una bendición, haces lo que ningún residente limeño hace.


----------



## RapperSchool

Wow que buenas fotos. excelente migol


----------



## Victor23peru

A380_luis said:


> migöl eres una bendición, haces lo que ningún residente limeño hace.


idem ^^ GRANDE MIGOL ^^


----------



## migöl

una más de las palomas...


----------



## Victor23peru

^^ buena pic ^^ pobre paloma no sabe ke nadie la kiere ^^ aki en arekipa las adoran :lol:


----------



## migöl

Victor23peru said:


> ^^ buena pic ^^ pobre paloma no sabe ke nadie la kiere ^^ aki en arekipa las adoran :lol:


xq qque ah? a mi me encantan las palomas tan lindas!


----------



## Victor23peru

migöl said:


> xq qque ah? a mi me encantan las palomas tan lindas!


estan prohibiendo que se les de alimento en plazas publicas, parques i jardines ^^ igual a mi me gustan en EUROPA estan por varias plazas ^^


----------



## migöl

Victor23peru said:


> estan prohibiendo que se les de alimento en plazas publicas, parques i jardines ^^ igual a mi me gustan en EUROPA estan por varias plazas ^^


a si pero en europa igual prohiben eso... porque las llaman ya plagas  pero pobress


----------



## Victor23peru

migöl said:


> a si pero en europa igual prohiben eso... porque las llaman ya plagas  pero pobress


:lol: igual man bravazas tus pics ^^ tu thread lo visito siempre todooos los dias ke entro al foro ^^ unn thread asi no me lo perderia x nada ^^


----------



## migöl

un dia con sol!


----------



## Sound.

Vaya que buenas fotos.


----------



## Victor23peru

bravzas tus pics ^^


----------



## migöl

el centro de Lima Y Gamarra y el cerro del pino(silueta de su skyline)




























ATE y LA Molina



















La Molina direccion a Cieneguilla



















SAN ISIDRO










Miraflores, Surco










Las Lomas, Portada del Sol











Molina Plaza y bueno parte de La Molina










se han dado cuenta que los cerros por las casuarinas se han puesto verdes?? Aparentemente hace falta un poco de lluvia en invierno y facil se coonvierte en verde





















todos los edificios de san isidro










gran parte de Lima


----------



## Oscar10

*Sabia que volverias al cerro un dia soleado jaja, tus fotos estan alucinantes. Lo de los cerros verdes, debe ser por el fenomeno que siempre se da en epoca de invierno.* *Otra cosa, en las panorámicas lo que se ve es smog o una leve neblina?*


----------



## Victor23peru

WOWOWOW LO MAXIMO LAS PICS ^^ I LIMONTA :cheers:


----------



## migöl

Oscar10 said:


> *Sabia que volverias al cerro un dia soleado jaja, tus fotos estan alucinantes. Lo de los cerros verdes, debe ser por el fenomeno que siempre se da en epoca de invierno.* *Otra cosa, en las panorámicas lo que se ve es smog o una leve neblina?*


es la neblina que siempre se ve cuando uno toma una fotografría contra el sol...(creo) porque la vista a la molina es clara ya que el sol no estaba en mi contra sino detrás mio!


----------



## JmC3dmodelator

Wow! Que buenas fotos Migol, son ángulos inéditos, gracias por compartir las fotos.


----------



## Limeñito

A380_luis said:


> Que ni lo lea limeñito que después da todo su discurso. Excelentes fotos como siempre.


Lo irónico es que en ese cerro viven varios alemanes, niños incluidos aunque, bueno, haciendo su labor "alturista". En el censo del 2007 por poco y me tocan ellos, pero al final terminé censando a familias cercanas; me habría gustado escuchar su acento.

Gracias por tenerme en cuenta.


Por otro lado, me da pena lo de las palomas. Yo siempre digo que sólo la planificación familiar salvará al Perú y algo así debe hacerse con esos animalitos, no sé, rociar algún tipo de polvo "esterilizador" a su maíz partido. La de la foto es una cuculí. Esas son silvestres, bien chúcaras y huidizas.


----------



## MisteryWorld

wow que tal neblina!!! que buenas fotos


----------



## migöl

y a pedido del público la Punta!




























skyline del centro de Lima


----------



## kaMetZa

Wiu qué genial, hace tiempo no iba por allá, no he visto cómo quedó el malecón con los trabajos de remodelación que hicieron; en verano ver el atardecer desde ahí es precioso.


----------



## migöl

San Isidro Skyline










Miraflores










LIMA




























se pueden ver hasta los cerros de camacho
















































Y bueno, fue un placer haberles brindado fotos durante estos tres meses, Lima cada vez mejorando... espero pronto poder regresar..ahora mi hilo descansara de nuevo por una temporada... pero sigan comentando y viendo las fotos!


----------



## kaMetZa

Qué paja se ve la bahía de Lima! Sería chévere si se impulsaran más deportes acuáticos en la bahía.


----------



## Oscar10

*Hace muchos años que no voy a La Punta, en verano habrá que visitarla.

Excelentes las panorámicas, ojala vuelvas pronto Migöl**, para que nos sigas deleitando con tus aportes. kay:*


----------



## koko cusco

migöl said:


> San Isidro Skyline
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miraflores


que increible se ve la cúpula de ese templo en Magdalena impresionante... No recuerdo el nombre


----------



## lookinflowers

estupendas fotos!!! ponlas mas grandes migol para poder ver bien los edificios del CF!! veo casi todos!! el BBVA definitivamente es el Papa' de los cielos lime~nos.:banana: de noche esa toma debe der fenomenal!


----------



## sebvill

Muy buenas fotos Migol! Lo que me parece raro es el estado de la Costa Verde en Magdalena. Por ahi ya hay pista y estan mejorando el verde de los acantilados, o eso solo es en San Migel?


----------



## Victor23peru

LO MAXIMO MI CITY ^^:banana:


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks

que fotos tan buenas!! gracias migol!


----------



## migöl

ja mentira... pude tomar fotos desde el avion asi que unas cuantas más 




























la verdad que el cono norte se ve feo hasta desde arriba





































ahi pueden ver la PUCP y parte de la San Marcos










y bueno como estaba nublado hay un determinado punto donde se empieza a pasar la barrera de nubes y no se ve nada










y miren la diferencia al llegar a Mexico... se ve bonito desde arriba










Bueno ahora si ya no tengo mas fotos... que descanse un poquito mi hilo


----------



## Victor23peru

BRAVAZAS LAS PICS ^^ GRANDE MIGÖL !!!!!


----------



## theWrC

Nada mejor que una calida bienvenida de Naranja medianera..... En mexico también llueve ps mig


----------



## sebvill

ademas que esa no es cualquier parte del DF, es Reforma.


----------



## migöl

sebvill said:


> ademas que esa no es cualquier parte del DF, es Reforma.


si pero creeme casi todo el DF se ve asi solo lo que esta en el estado de mexico se ve feo...


----------



## sebvill

A mi me gustan los techos rojos del DF y las calles arboleadas...le dan un look bien bacan a la ciudad desde el aire


----------



## eklips

migöl said:


> si pero creeme casi todo el DF se ve asi solo lo que esta en el estado de mexico se ve feo...


Siempre dices esto, pero la comparación no es buena. La urbe de Mexico tiene mas o menos 20 millones de habitantes, de los cuales solo 8 millones viven en el DF, todo los demas estan en el estado de Mexico y algunos en el estado de Hidalgo. Es decir, la mayoría de la población de la ciudad de Mexico viven fuera del Distrito Federal.

Al otro lado, aparte del caso muy especifico del Callao, toda la población de Lima vive en la misma municipalidad. Una comparación mas valida seria comparar el DF con los distritos "centrales" de Lima (Centro de Lima, San Miguel, Miraflores, la Victoria, Brena etc.) y el Estado de Mexico con los "conos".


----------



## migöl

eklips said:


> Siempre dices esto, pero la comparación no es buena. La urbe de Mexico tiene mas o menos 20 millones de habitantes, de los cuales solo 8 millones viven en el DF, todo los demas estan en el estado de Mexico y algunos en el estado de Hidalgo. Es decir, la mayoría de la población de la ciudad de Mexico viven fuera del Distrito Federal.
> 
> Al otro lado, aparte del caso muy especifico del Callao, toda la población de Lima vive en la misma municipalidad. Una comparación mas valida seria comparar el DF con los distritos "centrales" de Lima (Centro de Lima, San Miguel, Miraflores, la Victoria, Brena etc.) y el Estado de Mexico con los "conos".


Mi comparacion esta bien, ya que el DF con sus 8,8 millones de habitantes es masomenos del mismo tamanio (en superficie construida) que TODA la ciudad de Lima entera sin el Callao. 
Osea si quiero contar lo que es el Estado de Mexico e Hidalgo seria ya demasiado grande y Lima queda chico. Y si cuento solo los lugares centrales de Lima seria como la mitad del DF. 

Osea no es que menosprecie pero desde arriba el DF se ve mejor que Lima.. y igual desde las calles, las casas estan mayormente tarrajeadas incluso en zonas no tan buenas.


----------



## eklips

Es una comparación desproporcionada entonces, una ciudad es un todo entero. No puedes comparar la zona central de una con la zona metropolitana entera de otra. Seria como decir que Lima es mas arborizada y verde que Iquitos ya que tiene mas arboles y parques. 

Nunca hice un estudio profundizado de este caso, pero no creo que las cosas sean distintas entre digamos...... San Martin de Porres y la Ciudad Neza.


----------



## migöl

eklips said:


> Es una comparación desproporcionada entonces, una ciudad es un todo entero. No puedes comparar la zona central de una con la zona metropolitana entera de otra. Seria como decir que Lima es mas arborizada y verde que Iquitos ya que tiene mas arboles y parques.
> 
> Nunca hice un estudio profundizado de este caso, pero no creo que las cosas sean distintas entre digamos...... San Martin de Porres y la Ciudad Neza.


el DF no es la zona central de una ciudad entera, es una ciudad como tal. Las ciudades alrededor del DF estan integradas a la region metropolitana, pero no pertenecen a la ciudad. Encambio Lima con sus conos forma una ciudad. El callao pertenece a la region metropolitana. Osea yo estoy comparando DF 8,8 Millones de habitantes (sin ciudades a su alrededor) con la ciudad de Lima que tiene casi el mismo numero de habitantes (sin el callao se entiende).

Ahora ni conozco ciudad neza pero esta no se encuentra en el DF. En cambion San Martin pertenece a la ciudad de Lima.

Como dije, he recorrido todo el DF ( no las ciudades alrededor ya que no son DF) y toda Lima y comparando el area son casi igual de grandes pero el DF esta mejor cuidado, en todo caso mira el hilo del DF en cronicas fotograficas, ahi tengo mas tomas aereas que no son reforma sino DF limites con Estado de MExico. Las páginas 15, 11, 12, 13. 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1292135&page=11

Osea Lima sin sus conos (con exepcion de La Molina) seria bonita como el DF o mejor dicho igual... pero eso si Lima seria chica comparandola con el DF.


----------



## eklips

El problema aqui es que solo defines a estas ciudades, Lima y Mexico, en términos administrativos. Y claro, legalmente, el DF es una ciudad separada de Neza o Ecatepec de Morelos, ambas tienen su propia alcaldesa con competencias propias etc. 

Pero con una mirada mas "realista" Mexico es una ciudad que se va mucho mas alla extendido que el simple distrito federal, y pues estabas hablando de estética y no de derecho.

No puedes entender a la capital Mexicana sin tomarla como un todo entero (un poco como mi ciudad, Paris). En el estado de Mexico viven la mayoría de las clases populares de la ciudad, las que trabajan y la hacen vivir pero que también viven en las peores condiciones. En Lima sus barrios están administrativamente reconocidos como "Limenhos" (fuera del Callao obviamente), en México muchos no lo son, esta es la única diferencia. Pero la realidades sociológicas y geográficas de Neza y San Martin de Porres (por ejemplo) en comparación con sus respectivas urbes son muy similares.

Y si he visto a tu hilo no hay roche, pero tambien estuve en la ciudad de Mexico


----------



## mecanico242

muy bonitas fotos, tienen una ciudad bastante agradable y con muchos contrastes interesantes


----------



## invasorzim

Una foto que tome hoy a la volada. Para que se guien, estoy entre Benavides y Velasco Astete. Se ve buena parte de Surco, el centro financiero, las nuevas edificaciones en Jesus Maria y Magdalena, y al fondo se ve la isla San Lorenzo (con el cielo más despejado se veria de la pitirimitri).


----------



## migöl

invasorzim said:


> Una foto que tome hoy a la volada. Para que se guien, estoy entre Benavides y Velasco Astete. Se ve buena parte de Surco, el centro financiero, las nuevas edificaciones en Jesus Maria y Magdalena, y al fondo se ve la isla San Lorenzo (con el cielo más despejado se veria de la pitirimitri).


buena vista, la foto la tomaste desde el edificio el trigal no es cierto? en ese terreno libre debrian de construir mas edificios!


----------



## invasorzim

^^ En efecto, lo tomé desde el edificio Nuevo Trigal. Aún queda libre toda esa manzana, el terreno está cercado y hay una caseta pero parece abandonada. Si hacen edificios ojalá no sean tan altos sino me malogran la vista


----------



## Rr77

una pregunta, el centro de lima esta cerca de la costa , a cuanto esta mas o menos ?por que tengo entendido que el que esta en la costa es callao no ? gracias !


----------



## kaMetZa

Rr77 said:


> una pregunta, el centro de lima esta cerca de la costa , a cuanto esta mas o menos ?por que tengo entendido que el que esta en la costa es callao no ? gracias !


El Centro de Lima está a 30min aprox. de la costa. y sí, es el puerto del Callao el que está a orillas del Pacífico.


----------



## migöl

Rr77 said:


> una pregunta, el centro de lima esta cerca de la costa , a cuanto esta mas o menos ?por que tengo entendido que el que esta en la costa es callao no ? gracias !


tanto la ciudad de Lima, como la ciudad del Callo estan en la costa. El centro de Lima esta a unos 7km del mar. En días sin trafico, se llega en unos 15min a desde el centro de Lima a la playa!


----------



## SNM_SNM

Me encanto las fotos desde La Punta pero tendran alguien alguna foto cercana de Chorrillos desde La Punta ,ir de noche no es tan recomendable ir aya pero el paisaje es hermoso igual


----------



## migöl

A partir de este viernes se vienen nuevas Fotos!


----------



## A380_luis

Ya es viernes


----------



## Oscar10

*Comparte las fotos antes que llegue el terremoto!*


----------



## A380_luis

Ya se está yendo el viernes jajaja


----------



## migöl

tonterias con el terremoto

aquí dos fotos de miraflores










tendría que ir con la camara de verdad, el iPhono toma fotos de baja calidad


----------



## migöl

Y bueno no pude aguantar y fui a comer unos antichuchos, con mazamorra morada y picarones.... que delicia!


----------



## migöl

*Puente Piedra*

Bueno sigo insitiendo en que en el cono norte no hay lugares bonitos. Aquí algo de Puente Piedra


----------



## Oscar10

*Mismo Hollywood en la segunda foto.*


----------



## Romeo2201

ese dr Luis Quito le hace un gran daño a la ciudad con sus letreros contaminantes...


----------



## carlosfelipe

Horrible la Avenida Grau con sus carteluchos, gracias por las fotos.


----------



## migöl

*Jockey*











limpiando lunas


----------



## migöl

*Desde Barranco*




























se ve el Omega frente al Jockey










ahora busquen al westin y Begonias


----------



## sebvill

Hay unas muy buenas en tus ultimas tandas Migol. Me gustan las tomas a Barranco sobre todo.


----------



## migöl




----------



## *asterix*

que buenas fotos, me gusto la del hibrido de triciclo con moto lineal, muy buenas.


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks

me gustaron mucho las panoramicas de la costa verde y las de barranco  ...


----------



## migöl

bueno ya pongo las últimas fotos que me quedan de Lima






















































































































barrios feos por donde uno vea


----------



## migöl

mi último anochecer en Lima 

































































OJALA y pronto este de regreso


----------



## A380_luis

Buenas fotos, muy reales. Muestran la ciudad tal cual y abarcas muchos más sitios.


----------



## SNM_SNM

Excelentes fotos Migol ,que gran proyeccion de tu camara muy buenas tomas de todo Lima ,el clima siempre nos juega en contra a veces (nublados sobretodo) pero se ve muy bien todas las fotos,date una vuelta por La Punta tus fotos que tomastes ahi ya no se ven en el foro y ahora en las tardes el clima esta muy despejado


----------



## sebvill

Que impresionante las fotos de El Agustino?


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks

Igual son muy buenas fotos, pero eso sí, hay mucho por mejorar en temas de informalidad, en general en todo el Perú, no solo en Lima.


----------



## EBNKIKE

sebvill said:


> Que impresionante las fotos de El Agustino?












En esta foto se puede ver PARTE del distrito de El Agustino, que es el cerro Agustino , y ahi nomas se logra ver Surco.. Obviamente en las fotos aparecen varias tomas de los cerros ny sus casas ( San Luis, La Victoria, El Agustino, SJL, Rimac, Cercado, etc.)


----------



## seemchecho

EBNKIKE said:


> En esta foto se puede ver PARTE del distrito de El Agustino, que es el cerro Agustino , y ahi nomas se logra ver Surco.. Obviamente en las fotos aparecen varias tomas de los cerros ny sus casas ( San Luis, La Victoria, El Agustino, SJL, Rimac, Cercado, etc.)


Que tal diferencia : El Agustino con Surco, sin entrar en conceptos de pobreza, y hablando solo de la imagen de Lima me planteo una pregunta: Que se puede hacer para revertir esta vista que impacta a cualquiera que visite Lima?, solo viajar en el metro de Lima para ver tanta diferencia en las construcciones. Es que no seria mejor que el estado o la autoridad competente se ponga las pilas y tarrajee todas esas casas y las pinten (claro esta con colores decentes, y no como lo que sucedio hace mucho tiempo en el cerro San Cristobal) y vaya cobrando de a pocos por el trabajo porque esperar para que los propietarios lo hagan..... va a llevar mucho tiempo.


----------



## koko cusco

algunos contrastes de Lima son horribles pero es parte de la realidad...


----------



## J Block

A Lima sólo queda aceptarla como es.


----------



## carlosfelipe

Lima no es pobre, Es informal.


----------



## Romeo2201

carlosfelipe said:


> Lima no es pobre, Es informal.


+1

muchos de los que habitan en esos cerros o en los conos no son pobres (la gran mayoria).


----------



## Zenitpolar

carlosfelipe said:


> Lima no es pobre, Es informal.


ambas


----------



## ketoperuano

*Es lo más veraz que he leído en éste thread !!!!...*

Definitivamente no por gusto Brunito es uno de los foristas "decanos" de Incascrapers... En pocas palabras ha descrito lo que todos debemos sentir hacia Lima..."aceptarla como es".... creo que a partir de ese razonamiento,todos viviremos con más serenidad en ésta peculiar ciudad...


J Block said:


> A Lima sólo queda aceptarla como es.


----------



## Vane de Rosas

Señores no desvirtúen el tema.

En este thread son imágenes de Lima no lleven los posts hacia otros rumbos.

Gracias


----------



## migöl

LASTKA said:


> Te podrias hcer una buena panoramica desde las alturas eh!


No tan buena xq hay reflejo de los vidrios o están sucios


----------



## Live Air

migöl said:


> pongan mas likes y mas fotos pondre


Donde es esto ? se ve chevere para ir y sacar mas fotos


----------



## migöl

Live Air said:


> Donde es esto ? se ve chevere para ir y sacar mas fotos


es desde la universidad de Lima


----------



## sebvill

Buenas fotos Migol


----------



## migöl

una linda foto de hoy!


----------



## *ClauDia*

Oscar10 said:


> *No hay mejor distrito para vivir, que La Molina.* kay:


Jajaja es cierto, uno se acostumbra y no hay nada mejor que el clima y la tranquilidad de este distrito.


----------



## migöl

ire poniendo fotos de poco en poco


----------



## sebvill

Estas perdido loco, la tercera foto no es el ovalo, es la Universidad de Lima.


----------



## A380_luis

No sé donde has visto la plaza de recreos para niños y la forma de óvalo. Abajo hay tres niveles de estacionamientos. Aun así, las áreas verdes y los espacios públicos no son un desperdicio. Buenas fotos.


----------



## migöl

auccay chapcha said:


> jajajajajajaja
> :hilarious:hilarious:hilarious
> 
> 
> papito te decia la segunda foto...


ahora si se entiende, igual en ese ov no se podria poner lo que dices, es inaccesible para el peatón (al menos que construyan tunneles que lleven al ov), y el trafico es horrendo en esa parte, a ningun ninio o persona le gustaria estar ahi... ahora si se podrian construir piletas..


----------



## migöl

Fotos del BBVA


----------



## onechann

Que hermozas fotos


----------



## migöl

Jesus Maria!










Mall en Santa Anita, para repleto!



















San Isidro!














































el trafico horrendo!! :bash::bash::bash: APRENDE a CONDUCIR PERU!





































LIMA


----------



## alibiza_1014

Como siempre, muy buenas tus fotos Migol. Y permitanme un off topic. Los precios que se ven $0.55 cents for a Kilo of Lemos. Un kilo de limones o papas por $0.55 centavos de dolar, ya quisiera yo que los precios en el supermarket aca sean tan comodos. uffff. Por eso digo no hay que quejarce mucho, porque cuando los sueldos en Perú, sean como los sueldos de California, igual van a tener que pagar cuatro veces más por la misma comida y de Europa ni que se diga, los precios son mucho más altos aún.


----------



## migöl

alibiza_1014 said:


> Como siempre, muy buenas tus fotos Migol. Y permitanme un off topic. Los precios que se ven $0.55 cents for a Kilo of Lemos. Un kilo de limones o papas por $0.55 centavos de dolar, ya quisiera yo que los precios en el supermarket aca sean tan comodos. uffff. Por eso digo no hay que quejarce mucho, porque cuando los sueldos en Perú, sean como los sueldos de California, igual van a tener que pagar cuatro veces más por la misma comida y de Europa ni que se diga, los precios son mucho más altos aún.


efectivamente tu en USA tienes aun suerte, aqui en Alemania todo es mucho mas caro, comer peruano es caro, una granadilla mas de 1€! una sola 

pero la comida de Peru vale oro, asi que cueste lo que cueste ... igual!

fui al teatro y me gusto a nivel internacional!




















por fuera algo demasiado moderno y colorinche, pero pasable!










el Rimac!











donde hasta la"vereda" es pista



















fotos de la vida cotidiana!


----------



## migöl

bueno reabro mi hilo, aprovechando los últimos dias de sol


----------



## Dimas de Porres

Buenas fotos, Migol...


----------



## migöl

mas fotos de ayer










































































los edificios de gamarra


----------



## A380_luis

Muy buenas panorámicas.


----------



## Dimas de Porres

Enorme Lima...


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks

Buenas tomas! increíble la ciudad es tan grande


----------



## Panchete28

Muy buenas fotos!


----------



## migöl

*Nueva Foto*

Panorama by M!ke!1


----------



## chamo

Muy buena.


----------



## sebvill

Buena! No la tienes a color?


----------



## migöl

sebvill said:


> Buena! No la tienes a color?


X lo nublado q está con color casi no tiene mucha diferencia. 😞😞


----------



## migöl

Una de hoy! Pronto más desde el aire!


----------



## migöl

Torre de Lima 



Jv Prado


----------



## sebvill

Como tomas esas fotos? Con Drone?


----------



## migöl

sebvill said:


> Como tomas esas fotos? Con Drone?


Así es!


----------



## Joaoleon19

Que bien, entonces todas son de tu autoría..?, que paja tener un dron.


----------



## Oscar10

*Ponle firma a tus fotos, están muy buenas.*


----------



## migöl

Joaoleon19 said:


> Que bien, entonces todas son de tu autoría..?, que paja tener un dron.


Así es todas son hechas por mi !


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks

con más altura en el CF parecería downtown de ciudad gringa  ... geniales tomas


----------



## Indochine

migöl said:


> X lo nublado q está con color casi no tiene mucha diferencia. 😞😞


a color se ve mejor, y si esta nublado mejor asi es Lima


----------



## migöl

A pedido del publico... y unas cuantas mas


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks

Buenisimas!


----------



## seemchecho

Lo maximo!!!!


----------



## Vane de Rosas

migöl said:


> Así es todas son hechas por mi !


:applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::master::master::master::master::master::master:

Impresionantes... felicidades están buenísimas!!!!


----------



## migöl

Vane de Rosas said:


> :applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::applause::master::master::master::master::master::master:
> 
> Impresionantes... felicidades están buenísimas!!!!


Gracias!!


----------



## sebvill

Excelente Migol!

Ojala aproveches tu estadia en Lima para usar tu drone por todos lados XD


----------



## Creatore

Las imagenes son de muy buena calidad, amigo migol se prudente y ponle firma a tus fotos. Saludos y gracias por compartir tu trabajo.


----------



## migöl

*Sunset desde La Molina. Se ve hasta la Isla San Lorenzo y Frontón*


----------



## migöl

*Una de hoy*


----------



## migöl

*trailer*

aqui un trailer (nada serio) del video que haré próximamente de Lima.... espero les guste denle Like 
proximamente


----------



## Oscar10

*"Ganadora de ningún premio" "No sé que poner aquí" jajajaja promete.*


----------



## Jhgz17

Migol, excelente iniciativa, felicitaciones por eso, tienes mi like asegurado..............una acotación que aunque parezca tonta creo que debes tomar en cuenta, al final del video donde dice LIMA capital de *perú*, al ser esta última un nombre propio ya que es el nombre de un país pues la primera letra va con mayúscula, espero no lo tomes a mal, solo contribuyo a que se respete la gramática de nuestro idioma..........kay:


----------



## migöl

Jhgz17 said:


> Migol, excelente iniciativa, felicitaciones por eso, tienes mi like asegurado..............una acotación que aunque parezca tonta creo que debes tomar en cuenta, al final del video donde dice LIMA capital de *perú*, al ser esta última un nombre propio ya que es el nombre de un país pues la primera letra va con mayúscula, espero no lo tomes a mal, solo contribuyo a que se respete la gramática de nuestro idioma..........kay:


Lo se, pero el formato de la letra que usé no permitía mayúsculas.


----------



## migöl

el rimac


----------



## sebvill

Que espanto de sitio. Lo peor es que nunca va a mejorar.


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks

Ouch, dolió justo en el crecimiento económico


----------



## luchop

Pobreza, no too es Miraflores y San Isidro, lo peor es que la gente no es educada por eso no les interesa ornato y limpieza


----------



## migöl

San Juan de Miraflores. Tomada desde La Molina.


----------



## Oscar10

:uh:


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks

wow, está perfecta como para que la tome un troll y empiece a publicarla en threads internacionales !


----------



## migöl

Le voy poniendo firma, xq estan usando mis fotos....


----------



## alibiza_1014

Muy hermosas tus tomas Migol, y muy acertado que le pongas firma. Seguinos deleitando con tus buenas fotos, gracias.


----------



## migöl

*Miralfores!*


----------



## migöl

Aquí un video del drone luchando contra los vientos fuertes de la costa verde


----------



## Indochine

migöl said:


> San Juan de Miraflores. Tomada desde La Molina.


que fotazo, gran desierto me hace acordar tatoine, obvio sin esas casas, que pesimo criterio de mucha gente de dejar sus ciudades o pueblos para ir a invadir zonas, sin planificacion, sin orden, sin servicios... y muchos casos fuera de la ley


----------



## migöl

Bueno aquí el video con las alturas de los edificios de Lima contando el punto mas alto accesible osea la cajita de maquinas que la mayoría de los edificios tienen. Se llevaran una sorpresa con el centro cívico... ya que mide 109m hasta su ultimo piso pero con cajita mucho más! La altura del edificio panamá es lo que estime al ver las fotos, puede ser que tenga menos metros, ya que cuando hice el video aun estaba en construcción. 
Comenten, compartan espero les guste... y si piensan que pueden haber equivocaciones pues yo también lo pensé, por lo que reinicié el drone varias veces pero no, la altura de ciertos edificios no cambiaba. Por ejemplo con el Westin y el Begonias si acertaba... las alturas son todas redondeadas!


----------

